
Yes, fire is used to keep Chicago trains running in the cold - duck
https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/weather/ct-met-chicago-train-tracks-fire-20190130-story.html
======
ilamont
Boston and NYC have special equipment to keep the trains running, including
"Snowzilla," a railcar mounted with a Korean-war era jet engine:
[http://archive.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/...](http://archive.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2011/01/23/mbtas_mattapan_line_relies_on_snowzilla_in_worst_weather/)

